# Anyone interested in a Tarpon 140



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Found this one while searching for a tarpon 140, unfortunitly iit does not have a rudder


'04 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 Angler 


Wilderness Systems
Never used. 2004 Tarpon 140 Angler.
What a sick deal! This boat is left over from last year. It's in perfect condition! 
Regular Price: $899 
On Sale for $699 

Length: 14' 
Width: 28" 
Weight: 62lbs 
Color: Slate 
Features: Full size bow hatch/ two 6 in day hatches/ Full-size Tankwell/ Contour notches for milk crate & bait bucket/ Tankwell bungees/ Rod/paddle parks with quick release tabs/ Scotty spinning rod holder/ Two flush mount rod holders/ Anchor system and cleat/ Adjustable backrest/ Comfort carry handles
Shipping Notes: Shipping to any Old Dominion Freight Terminal for a min. price of $72.

link includes a picture 

http://www.atkenco.com/prodpg/prodpg.asp?prodID=1420


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*******, A rudder is not hard to add. Can be done in about an hour. Couple of TKAA members have installed them and would help if you asked.

Robert


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

*Rudder*

New at this! 
Do you need a rudder
Whats the cost of a rudder?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> New at this!
> Do you need a rudder
> Whats the cost of a rudder?


Makes controlling yor drift alot more managable,and if you can't paddle straight,helps correct it,and the last thing it helps with,is when yer surfin that wave...helps ya keep yer tail straight,and yer yak from going side ways.

Disadvantages:...when ya get sand in it...makes engaging it difficult,ya gotta remember ta pull it up,when beaching or going up the ramp in it.
Looks lice I'm gonna have ta replace the cord that pulls it up and down.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Makes controlling yor drift alot more managable,and if you can't paddle straight,helps correct it,and the last thing it helps with,is when yer surfin that wave...helps ya keep yer tail straight,and yer yak from going side ways.
> 
> 
> > does it really help that much when coming in on a wave? i've just started experimenting w/ my 120 in the surf. goin out is easy as can be, coming back in is when i tend to eat it. that ol tail end loves coming around and dumping me in the drink. luckily i havent had her loaded down w/ any gear yet while doing so, just been paddling out baits and stuff. just curious if it's that much more helpful in the surf and if you have to be real quick to raise it up before you get beached by the wave?
> ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> Nserch4Drum said:
> 
> 
> > Makes controlling yor drift alot more managable,and if you can't paddle straight,helps correct it,and the last thing it helps with,is when yer surfin that wave...helps ya keep yer tail straight,and yer yak from going side ways.
> ...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i hear ya man. i was just out a while ago toying around in the surf again. my brother is down visiting and he wanted to take the yak out in the ocean. after he was done wiping out a couple times, i hopped on a trolled a yozuri crystal minner for 15-20 min and picked up some blues. had a fairly big wave push me in but somehow i rode it straight to the beach. i think if i'm gonna keep doin the surf stuff more often though, a rudder is definitely in the cards. cant get lucky every time


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ryan, I've never had a yak with a rudder. I'd love to try one. But I do surf my Ripper a lot. I took my wife out in hers last Saturday to do the basic surfing course. Waves were knee to waist high. She did two launches and rode two waves in - her first! She was stoked. I've been in waist to chest in mine. It's all about timing. I wait for the last wave of the set to break and launch immediately and paddle like a maniac until I'm outside. When surfing in, I choose my wave carefully, padle hard to match the speed of the wave and keep the nose straight by back paddling or bracing. The wave will try to turn you sideways every time. If the bow is trying to turn left, give a hard left side stroke to straighten it or dig the paddle in hard on the right side to aim straight at the beach. I've tried to surf down the line like a surfboard and 
I hope to master that someday, but I usually just keep getting rolled. It's much easier to head straight to the beach. If you're about to go over the falls, if you realize it in time, you can back paddle hard and the wave will just go right by you. If all else fails, BAIL OUT. Beats doing a face plant on the beach. I'm sure a rudder would help, but I usually end up in a few inches of water, so it would have to kick up by itself or break off. Surfing in a kayak is a trip. I wish I could offer more, but I hope this helps.

Oh, I forgot, my next kayak will be a Wilderness Systems Kaos. Don't need a rudder when you have two skegs  

Surf's Up,
George


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i guess like anything else it takes practice. i learned the hard way you cant surf the line like on a board  . that ripper's gotta be fun in the surf.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

*Rudder Installation Video*

Found this website with a actual video of someone installing a rudder on a T120. Looks pretty easy but it always look easy...

http://www.coastalkayakangler.com/tutorials.php


----------

